# Multi- Tool



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I got one cause it was cheap at Sears cordless...Really had no idea what to use it for...Now after about 10y of odd jobs I renamed it Magic -tool...(It has got be out of more binds than any other power tool I own)...And I got Milwaukee/Dewalt/Ryobi pretty well 2 drills/2 skill saws/2 impact driver/2 sawsall/and list goes on...The below Item is not a brand recomend just example in case you not sure what I'm talking about......PORTER CABLE PCC710B 20-volt MAX Lithium Bare Oscillating Tool, 11-Piece

So whats your favorite Odd Ball tool???


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree, I have one also and have used it for several odd jobs. undercutting door frames , cutting off corroded water spigot fittings and cutting off bolts in hard to get to places. Removing grout from between tiles. They can really be handy at times.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

$20 heat gun


----------

